# my new rig



## snuffbandit (Dec 9, 2014)

Gotta this 97 ram 1500 with a 360 about 3 weeks ago and man do I love this truck! Rides like a 3/4 ton and has plenty of power to spare! Its got a 3" lift kit in the back(previous owner) and I'm soon going to order up a 2.5" lift for the front.


----------

